# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Valeriaan - Artikel

## Agnes574

*VALERIAAN*
Valeriaan staat bekend omwille van haar slaapbevorderende eigenschappen, die nochtans niet, of bijna niet, wetenschappelijk bewezen zijn. De werking van valeriaan tegen angststoornissen, die minder bekend is, is daarentegen geloofwaardiger.


*Valeriaan: een remedie uit de tuin*

Valeriaan is in onze contreien een veelvoorkomende plant. Ze groeit trouwens in het wild in sommige bermen. Haar stengel kan gemakkelijk één meter hoog worden. Boven aan de plant bloeien roze of witte bloempjes in trosjes. Valeriaan heeft nog een andere, verbazende eigenschap: door sommigen ook 'kattenkruid' genoemd, trekt ze katten onweerstaanbaar aan en lijkt ze ook in een staat van dronkenschap te brengen. Mensen die valeriaan gebruiken om zich te verzorgen, vertellen soms dat ze hun pillen moeten verstoppen opdat hun kat ze niet zou komen verslinden! In de fytotherapie wordt gebruikgemaakt van de wortelstok (ondergrondse stengel) en de wortels van de plant.


*Valeriaan wordt traditioneel gebruikt om slapeloosheid te bestrijden*

Volgens een aantal bronnen, kunnen heel wat ziekten en problemen verzorgd worden met valeriaan. De naam van deze plant komt uit het Latijn en betekent "het goed stellen, in goede gezondheid verkeren". In de loop der eeuwen (de plant is bekend sinds de tijd van de Romeinen), werd valeriaan gebruikt voor de behandeling van epilepsie, spiersamentrekkingen, hartkloppingen en andere kwalen. In de middeleeuwen werd valeriaan beschouwd als een plant die alles kon genezen. Tegenwoordig wordt ze vooral aanbevolen tegen slaapstoornissen, in het bijzonder tegen slapeloosheid. En toch kan valeriaan op een ander gebied nog doeltreffender zijn...


*Valeriaan is een natuurlijk kalmeermiddel*

De resultaten van de studies die de impact van valeriaan op slapeloosheid gemeten hebben, waren niet echt overtuigend. Een ander onderzoek (weliswaar uitgevoerd bij een te gering aantal mensen) heeft daarentegen ontdekt dat de plant even doeltreffend was als een antidepressivum. Het kan dus interessant zijn valeriaan te gebruiken in geval van angststoornissen (angst, paniekaanval...) of van overdreven zenuwachtigheid.

Een voordeel van valeriaan is dat ze weinig bijwerkingen heeft (met uitzondering van slaperigheid als men er te veel van inneemt) en ook geen interactie met andere geneesmiddelen vertoont. Vermijd wel om valeriaan te gebruiken samen met andere geneesmiddelen die hetzelfde effect nastreven (kalmeermiddelen). Hun gezamenlijke werking zou wel eens overdreven kunnen zijn.

Wees in elk geval voorzichtig aangezien valeriaan, zoals elk middel gebruikt in de fytotherapie, een actief middel is. Vertel ook bij elk bezoek aan uw huisarts dat u valeriaan gebruikt. Raadpleeg zeker een professional uit de gezondheidssector als u het middel langer dan twee weken gebruikt.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

